# best center pivot pull type swather?



## centuryinnfarm (Jan 16, 2015)

I've been looking around and doing some research on some different brands. I'm a massey fan so leaning twards a massey/hesston, but am open to any brand. We have a JD 5115m we pull a 10' NH hay bine with but it's getting old and we are taking on more acres so we are looking to upgrade to a disc mower. Any suggestions we will be doing around 400 acres within the next few years


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk centuryinn..... Deere, krone, NH really depends on the service you have in your locale. Think that 5115 is just 540 pto right....could be the limiting factor.


----------

